
Show HN: My first native Android application - Guled
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.guled.devstash
======
maxpert
Hey (zohaibility from Devstash here) congrats on getting the app out. It would
be awesome if you open up source code of the app, that way people can
contribute :D

~~~
Guled
Hey zohaibility, thank you so much for your comment. I'll make sure to get it
up on Github soon. I need to clean up the source with good comments first.
Thank you for the reminder, that a great idea!

